# Online prepaid recharge



## Cool Buddy (Jun 13, 2010)

There are many websites where we can recharge our cellphones online like www.fastrecharge.com, www.rechargeitnow.com, www.easymobilerecharge.com, www.ezrecharge.in, www.onestoprecharge.com etc. I haven't tried any of them as I have not heard anyone using them. Has anyone here used any of these? Are they authentic services and does the balance come immediately like normal ez-recharge? Also can they be used for recharging with bonus cards?

The above list of websites comes from the google result toppers for a search of airtel online recharge


----------



## hackerzlab (Jun 13, 2010)

www.[B]mobikwik[/B].com/ works.

i have been using it for the last few weeks with my online net banking. for a Rs 50 recharge, they would charge Re 1 extra and for Rs 120 recharge, they would ask Rs 3 extra.

so far, the recharges is as good as 'easy recharge'. recharge anytime via sms is also available.

*the above websites you mentioned has had many complaints if you google for it. *


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 13, 2010)

that's why I asked for suggestions. Let's see what other people suggest


----------



## motobuntu (Jun 13, 2010)

You can use HDFC mobile recharge if you have a HDFC net banking account. Service is reliable and they don't charge any extra fee, balance comes instantly and in case the transaction fails the amount gets credited to the HDFC account automatically within 48 hrs. I have been using it from last 2 years.
*www.hdfcbank.com/personal/payments/prepaid_refill/pre_refill.htm

Others banks may also be providing such service, not sure.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 13, 2011)

*bump*

guys , how many have you used these 3rd party online recharge services?like rechrgeitnow etc

what has been your experience?
ever had any issues?
what abt refunds?

plz share ur experiences


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 13, 2011)

I use SBI mobile banking too. So I can recharge any phone anytime with my mobile itself, don't even need to access my computer. I have tried it with Airtel, Reliance GSM, Docomo and BSNL. The balance comes within a minute, never faced any problems.


----------



## v_joy (May 13, 2011)

try 
Online Mobile Recharge | Online Recharge Free | Prepaid Recharge for Airtel, Vodafone, Reliance, Idea, Tata Indicom, BSNL, Docomo, Tata Indicom, Aircel, Videocon, Loop, Uninor, MTS, S Tel
Its AWESOME! Besides the recharge they give u coupons of equal amount too for just Rs 10 extra for home delivery.
And its extremely reliable..  i've done around 20 - 25 recharges till now.
PS: McDonald coupons are best bang for the buck!!


----------



## baiju (May 13, 2011)

Cool Buddy said:


> I use SBI mobile banking too. So I can recharge any phone anytime with my mobile itself, don't even need to access my computer. I have tried it with Airtel, Reliance GSM, Docomo and BSNL. The balance comes within a minute, never faced any problems.



Me also using SBI Freedom. A must have feature every sbi account holders should have, i would say.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 14, 2011)

They charge like 5 bucks for that ? 

Links anyone ?


----------



## kool (May 14, 2011)

*paytm.com/index.htm
*paytm.com/images/pay-tm-logo.gif any topup

Online Prepaid Recharge for Airtel,Vodafone,Idea,Aircel,Reliance,Virgin,BSNL,MTNL,Spice mobile phones,TataSky & DishTV
*www.rechargeitnow.com/include/image/logo.gif
*www.rechargeitnow.com/include/image/Home_Banner13.gif


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 14, 2011)

v_joy said:


> try
> Online Mobile Recharge | Online Recharge Free | Prepaid Recharge for Airtel, Vodafone, Reliance, Idea, Tata Indicom, BSNL, Docomo, Tata Indicom, Aircel, Videocon, Loop, Uninor, MTS, S Tel
> Its AWESOME! Besides the recharge they give u coupons of equal amount too for just Rs 10 extra for home delivery.
> And its extremely reliable..  i've done around 20 - 25 recharges till now.
> PS: McDonald coupons are best bang for the buck!!



is it reliable.. i mean safe?
has anybody else used it?

@kool and everybody else..
if u recommend a site , plz mention your experiences with it

just did an online recharge from freerecharge.in. i got the recharge. i have a canara bank debit card and the bank charged me 10 bucks for the internet transaction. now for a 20 bucks recharge it cost me 10 bucks transaction fees  
is any other bank's internet transactions free of cost? what abt sbi ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 14, 2011)

^^Yup www.freecharge.in is reliable. I've recharged using it many times. And 2 times I entered wrong amount and the amount was refunded to my A/c within 3 days.

Hey guys, is SBI Freedom safe?? Over GPRS?? Sure??

I just didn't downloaded it by thinking about secuity over GPRS


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 15, 2011)

i think it's safe . a lot of people use it. let some of the actual users post


----------



## cooldev007 (May 15, 2011)

SBI Freedom is the best Freedom You can get........!!!!!!


----------



## v_joy (May 15, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> is it reliable.. i mean safe?
> has anybody else used it?



Yes it is very reliable. I never faced any problems. My friend had once.. His money was refunded within 12 hrs. 

Freecharge is best for recharging b/w 50 to 200 (my personal recommendation. Otherwise u an recharge any amount u like). I also strongly recommend McD coupons (free coke + aloo tikki burger). They charge 10 extra for home delivery of coupons.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 15, 2011)

^^ reasons for recommending 50 -200 and not more?


----------



## v_joy (May 15, 2011)

well u get 1 coupon for a recharge of 50, and 4 coupons for a recharge of 151 to 200.
Since u can't get more than 4 McD coupons on a single recharge so I see no point recharging more than 200 at once. 
(actually I recharge 151/- for vodafone and i get 4 coupons. Best bang for the buck. total amount charged = 161/-)


----------



## azzu (May 15, 2011)

Rechargeitnow    have been using it from last 6 months...Awesome Service..
They don't charge a single rupee..(i mean Extra charge)
Rapid recharge time..
Variety of Recharge Options ...
I have done rs 5000+ Recharge's
Not a single Problem Yet....
Highly Recommended


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 19, 2011)

guys any idea abt data recharges?
like i want to do a bsnl 3g data recharge... should i just do the normal recharge online and my data recharge will be done? or do i have to do something different?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 20, 2011)

My vote is also for freerecharge.in...

I had recharged around ~10 times... Recharge will happen almost immeditely...

But, I had issue with their coupon delivery (last 3 times)... I mailed them, they replied promptly and they told me they will resend it...

Good customer care too...


----------



## v_joy (May 20, 2011)

^ Delivery time may vary from 4 to 14 days. But yes, you will definitely receive your coupons..


----------



## chinawall (May 23, 2011)

Sorry guys i got confused  by he names of recharge sites ( they are all quite similar and just now i checked the links to find out which one i used) . I use to recharge from www.rechargeitnow.com ( not fastrecharge.com) and their sevice was  excellent.   Presently  recharging from  HDFC netbanking  which is ofcourse perfect for account holders. Sorry again for the misinformation.


----------



## v4u_luv2004 (May 23, 2011)

I've been using rechargeitnow.com for over a year now its the best one.
Its fully automated the moment your transaction is successful you will get the recharge instantly. Plus its the safest one promoted by Dish TV.
They got everything under one roof and the best part is they don't charge you anything extra unlike others.

Also using mobikwik.com and easymobilerecharge.com but the problem here is they will charge you for there service. Mobikwik provides instant recharge but easymobilerechage takes time. 

My vote goes to www.rechargeitnow.om


----------



## noob (May 23, 2011)

v4u_luv2004 said:


> I've been using rechargeitnow.com for over a year now its the best one.
> Its fully automated the moment your transaction is successful you will get the recharge instantly. Plus its the safest one promoted by Dish TV.
> They got everything under one roof and the best part is they don't charge you anything extra unlike others.
> 
> ...



+1yesssssssssssssss


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 7, 2011)

sbi freedom users... i just activated mobile banking, when i try mobile top up it says service provider invalid.
my service provider is docomo, so what do i write in the text field for service provider TATA DOCOMO or some other code or abbreviation etc. ?

another difficulty i'm facing is changing the channel from sms to gprs and it is not happening.. is this common?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 7, 2011)

Changing the channel does take a little time. It's been a long time, so I don't exactly remember what had happened, but I do remember having faced some trouble myself. Try your luck at the branch if it doesn't work.

For recharging docomo, just write Docomo. I have recharged many times. Space is not a valid character in the service provider name.

Do remember that you are charged Rs. 3 for every SMS that is sent while using it.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 7, 2011)

I have been using following websites for past many many months and they are awesome:

* Online Recharge | Mobile Recharge for Airtel,Vodafone,Reliance,BSNL,Idea,Aircel,Docomo,Tata Indicom
* *www.rechargeitnow.com/



- Atleast Both of the above don't use crap CCAvenue Gateway


----------



## surya_neo (Jul 7, 2011)

Can any of these sites be used for data recharge for BSNL or Idea 3G...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 10, 2011)

while changing the channel i get this error message, any solutions?

transaction over gprs and sms not allowed for your account code = 943


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 10, 2011)

surya_neo said:


> Can any of these sites be used for data recharge for BSNL or Idea 3G...



Yes they an be. Just make sure you dont make any mistake with Carrier name and Circle info


----------



## Sarath (Jul 10, 2011)

Recharge it now Online Prepaid Recharge for Airtel,Vodafone,Idea,Aircel,Reliance,Virgin,BSNL,MTNL,Spice mobile phones,TataSky & DishTV is definitely where my vote goes. Not because it is the best or fastest but simply because I use it very frequently. Hence avoiding comparisons I would say go for it.

Infact I have only recharged through it for me and family spending close to 10k in 6months. Now thats enough money to count for their credibility. Just did a 444 rec yesterday.

No hassles. Fast. No need for creating an account. Can do DTH etc also. Go for it!
.
.
.


*For airtel users:* mchek Welcome to mChek is the best. Its a java app that sits in your phone. I three 3-5 clicks you can recharge for any amount. Using it for 3 years now back from the S40 nokia phones to present android. 
Reliable. Fast. Most convenient. No need to enter CC details each time. The best I have used till now.


----------



## baiju (Jul 11, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> sbi freedom users... i just activated mobile banking, when i try mobile top up it says service provider invalid.
> my service provider is docomo, so what do i write in the text field for service provider TATA DOCOMO or some other code or abbreviation etc. ?
> 
> another difficulty i'm facing is changing the channel from sms to gprs and it is not happening.. is this common?





ssk_the_gr8 said:


> while changing the channel i get this error message, any solutions?
> 
> transaction over gprs and sms not allowed for your account code = 943



Have you ever tried mobile banking over wap? If yes then this error can occur. In this case your mobile banking won't work from the app. You will need to deregister at atm and register again, but this will change your loginid. Another way is to visit *mobile.prepaidsbi.com/sbiwap/ from you mobile or using opera from pc. Click forgot MPIN. You will get a new MPIN and can use your old loginid. You will need to activate again at ATM. Uninstall sbi freedom app from your phone and reinstall or reset the application by entering any wrong loginid 3 times. Now login with your original id and change the MPIN (through sms). Immediately after that go to settings, change channel to GPRS. you will be prompted to send an sms. Wait a few minutes for confirmation message.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 11, 2011)

baiju said:


> Have you ever tried mobile banking over wap? If yes then this error can occur. In this case your mobile banking won't work from the app. You will need to deregister at atm and register again, but this will change your loginid. Another way is to visit *mobile.prepaidsbi.com/sbiwap/ from you mobile or using opera from pc. Click forgot MPIN. You will get a new MPIN and can use your old loginid. You will need to activate again at ATM. Uninstall sbi freedom app from your phone and reinstall or reset the application by entering any wrong loginid 3 times. Now login with your original id and change the MPIN (through sms). Immediately after that go to settings, change channel to GPRS. you will be prompted to send an sms. Wait a few minutes for confirmation message.



yes i have tried it over wap and it works, i even my changed my mpin using the wap website itself
what do you mean by activate again ? i need to register my phone number for mobile banking again using the atm?


----------



## baiju (Jul 11, 2011)

That is how i did it when i faced the same problem after i used the wap site. If it still doesn't work then deregister and register again. Also *do not use sbifreedom over wap if you are using app*. You will get the error message you mentioned when trying to access through the app.


----------



## aningbo (Jul 31, 2011)

freerecharge.in has been my favourite. They refund you the money if anything goes wrong...

although i lost Rs 50 last week and they didn't bother to refund me my money. they won't even respond to my emails!! stupid. i'm still using them though. instantly recharges.


----------

